# Prime Compound 70LB RH



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Selling my bow and setup. Arthritis in shoulder has gotten too bad for me to keep shooting.

Prime centroid ($1000 new) . 28.5 in draw length, 60-70 lb adjustable. Rip cord arrow rest ($80), Black Gold Accent 3 pin sight ($200). Scott arrow wrist release($40). Trophy taker 9" static stabilizer ($60). Kwikee 4 arrow quiver ($30). 9 Easton Bloodline carbon arrows ($80)

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=34073951&cat=214

Everything in near perfect condition.

Bow case link

Hit me up with any questions.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry about your shoulder, Adam. That's a bummer. My brother-in-law is in the market for a bow. I'll pass it along.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yea man, I've been considering recurve, though I'm not sure if that would alleviate any pain. I was thinking that not holding back for so long my help. But who really knows, I might just end up moving to a crossbow.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

How old is the bow? Does it need strings or anything replaced? And what is the draw length range (I am about 27.5)

I am new to archery and have been looking for a bow, this seems like a really good deal.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I believe with a Prime you can only change the draw length by changing out Cams. So it's probably not worth it for you. It's because they have dual-parallel cams (which make them super smooth shooting). Bow doesn't need the strings replaced for at least another year but I did get an offer this morning higher than my asking price to hold it till Friday.

So *Pending Sale*


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Cams need to be replaced on the Centroid (PC Cams) to change the draw length. You're looking at around $50-$80 for replacement cams. You can find almost anything on Archery talk.


----------

